# Hibiscus not growing?



## a potato (Jun 19, 2013)

I have purchased two red hibiscus plants from the island, but they are not flowering. Did I do something wrong?


----------



## Mairmalade (Jun 19, 2013)

What was the name? Some of them don't flower like the red/blue/etc.


----------



## Cinnamoos (Jun 19, 2013)

They bloom during a certain time period. They'll be fully bloomed on July 7th I believe.

Edit: Here - A guide to bushes.


----------



## Thunder (Jun 19, 2013)

I don't think you did, I'm pretty sure they start blooming sometime in July.


----------



## Ant Lady (Jul 6, 2013)

Sorry if this has been discussed elsewhere, but what are the planting rules for the bushes?

I planted 8 hibiscus (red and yellow) yesterday, next to each other and found all of them had died this morning.


----------



## chronic (Jul 6, 2013)

Ant Lady said:


> Sorry if this has been discussed elsewhere, but what are the planting rules for the bushes?
> 
> I planted 8 hibiscus (red and yellow) yesterday, next to each other and found all of them had died this morning.



Yeah I noticed this too, bushes act very strange. I plant each individual bush (never all at the same time) to make sure they don't die. Better safe than sorry. I also noticed that bushes will sometimes die if you plant them in between two other bushes, which makes no sense...


----------



## Ant Lady (Jul 6, 2013)

Well, I just went to the island and bought 4 red ones.

Will be very careful with them and try them one at a time, thanks for the tip!


----------



## Loreley (Jul 6, 2013)

Ant Lady said:


> Sorry if this has been discussed elsewhere, but what are the planting rules for the bushes?
> 
> I planted 8 hibiscus (red and yellow) yesterday, next to each other and found all of them had died this morning.



I think hibiscus only grow in the southern part of you village. I've tried to plant some near the train station and all died, no matter how often I tried. Normal bushes seem to grow in every part though.
You also can't plant a bush next to a tree/stone/etc. There always has to be at least 1 free space. Same goes for planting bushes on cliffs - if the bush is planted on the edge, it will die.

This is what I have experienced so far but I can't guarantee for the correctness.


----------



## Feraligator (Jul 6, 2013)

Loreley said:


> I think hibiscus only grow in the southern part of you village. I've tried to plant some near the train station and all died, no matter how often I tried. Normal bushes seem to grow in every part though.
> You also can't plant a bush next to a tree/stone/etc. There always has to be at least 1 free space. Same goes for planting bushes on cliffs - if the bush is planted on the edge, it will die.
> 
> This is what I have experienced so far but I can't guarantee for the correctness.



This makes a bit if sense. Maybe hibiscus bushes act like palm trees, and can only be grown somewhat near the beach? 
They do come from the island...!


----------



## Sunshine (Jul 6, 2013)

I've got mine all over town, and north end is just fine. They just have to be a space away from cliffs, train tracks, buildings, etc.

Not sure how many I have now, but there has to be well over 100. The Cozyton Hibiscus Festival starts tomorrow! (Feel free to dream visit Cozyton/ Mayor Sunshine to see some serious hibiscus plantings!)


----------



## Sour of Abnaxus (Jul 6, 2013)

I've planted a hibiscus between two tree stumps, and it grew to full size. I'm really not sure what the rules are exactly. Weird that they can be between stumps, but you can't grow two next to each other, which I've also attempted to do.


----------



## Stevey Queen (Jul 6, 2013)

^ I managed to grow several next to each other. You also have to consider dead spots.


----------



## VillageDweller (Jul 6, 2013)

Loreley said:


> I think hibiscus only grow in the southern part of you village. I've tried to plant some near the train station and all died, no matter how often I tried. Normal bushes seem to grow in every part though.
> You also can't plant a bush next to a tree/stone/etc. There always has to be at least 1 free space. Same goes for planting bushes on cliffs - if the bush is planted on the edge, it will die.
> 
> This is what I have experienced so far but I can't guarantee for the correctness.





Sour of Hanoi said:


> I've planted a hibiscus between two tree stumps, and it grew to full size. I'm really not sure what the rules are exactly. Weird that they can be between stumps, but you can't grow two next to each other, which I've also attempted to do.



I would just like to say that I think these two things aren't correct :|
I've been to quite a few towns with bushes that have been grown in the northern part of their towns, even some bushes grown just in the 2nd row under the train track. And they can also grow next to each other. But I will say that the bush rules are really weird :L


----------



## Sour of Abnaxus (Jul 6, 2013)

There might be another element to it that would explain why I couldn't grown two side by side. I'm really looking forward to the day when the community has narrowed down the exact nature of bushes.


----------



## Superpenguin (Jul 6, 2013)

Yeah, bush rules are really crazy.

The only places the absolutely CANNOT be planted in is next to a rock, cliff, river, train tracks, PWP, or building, or on the beach.


----------



## Hirisa (Jul 6, 2013)

I have a bunch growing one space down from my train tracks. I think they're somewhat finicky-kind of like trees, except you can plant bushes right next to one another, and right next to other trees.


----------



## Zura (Jul 6, 2013)

I planted mying a long time ago and there finally blooming!


----------



## BellGreen (Jul 6, 2013)

I got a fully bloomed bush today! I planted 3 bushes together, and they went to the next stage, with the "stem" visible.


----------

